# fiberglass pool liner?



## boobou69 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's what i am looking for.....

I have an inground pool with vinyl liner (resin panel wall construction) I am looking for a DIY fiberglass liner, can it be done? I have done a fiberglass balcony myself, but i am looking for someone who may have done a pool or have info on the subjec.

I am not looking for a pre-fab pool, I am looking for rolled fiberglass and resin DIY.

thanks....

Boobou69


----------

